# Other Animals > Other Pets >  My rat Elliot :)

## Kristen

A month or two back I got this little bundle of joy! He has grown alot since I got him so he is getting a new cage (or should I say palace?  :Big Grin: ) for Christmas!
He is very energetic haha. I take him for walks sometimes, and boy do I get some funny looks of strangers  :Stick Out Tongue: 
He is gorgeous and I love him so much, even if he does chew at everything  :Wink: 


While setting up for christmas I let him loose in the tinsel and gee whiz, he had the time of his life haha.

----------


## Murray of the Deep

nice rat and also last time i had these kind of rat but they died T_T i dont really know why i am even feeding them correctly.anyway nice rat hope you care for it.I miss my rats...

----------


## Kristen

> nice rat and also last time i had these kind of rat but they died T_T i dont really know why i am even feeding them correctly.anyway nice rat hope you care for it.I miss my rats...


 Thank you  :Smile: 
Thats too bad, rats are prone to cancer and other diseases, maybe that's what happened to them.
Thanks again, and I do  :Smile:

----------


## Murray of the Deep

> Thank you 
> Thats too bad, rats are prone to cancer and other diseases, maybe that's what happened to them.
> Thanks again, and I do


i dont really know what happened it was eating fine then the next day i found one dead with his headcut ( i think the other mice cut his head) and then the next day the other one was also dead. I dont know what happened ,it may sound gross but its true.

----------


## Daniel

You know... my corn snake just went into hibernation im sure when he snaps out of it he would love to hang out with Elliot  :Stick Out Tongue:  JK  :Big Grin: 

Rats are fun animals i would have some if they weren't so messy

----------


## Kristen

> You know... my corn snake just went into hibernation im sure when he snaps out of it he would love to hang out with Elliot  JK 
> 
> Rats are fun animals i would have some if they weren't so messy


 Hahahhahaha  :Wink:  Good luck getting a cornsnake into Aus
My mates say the same thing, that his just reptile food haha.

He actually isnt that bad, about the same as the frogs, spot clean everyday and full cleanout everyweek (which isnt hard just change the substrate and re-arange his toys, hides, hammocks ect) I thought he would be worse than he is.

----------


## Savannah

I heard rats  can be pretty funny pets. i want a ferret though but i need to wait till my cat..well yea. Idont want her to but its going to happen..prolly sooner then later... :Frown:  
but i would get a ferret afterward i heard they have great personalities. lol

Elliots a cutie!!

----------


## arielgasca420

My cat would love elliot as a friend! I think she is unable to kill anything (she is too fat). I leave her in the room with my rabbits and bearded dragon all the time. she keeps the dragon warm. she would like elliot because he is so active. I was thinking of maybe getting her a rat as a friend because guinea pigs get too frantic and spook her

----------


## ejh805

Elliot is adorable!!
I love that coloration  :Smile: 

When I was in college I had two dumbo rats and a hairless.
Their names were Ninja, Poncho, and Giacomo.
In the pics below are one of Ninja and Ponchos litters, Ninja and Giacomo cuddling, Giac wondering what the camera was, Poncho and Ninja sharing some papaya, and the boys running around their cage.



It's unfortunate that most people don't realize how intelligent these animals really are.

How old is Elliot?  :Smile:

----------


## Kristen

> I heard rats can be pretty funny pets. i want a ferret though but i need to wait till my cat..well yea. Idont want her to but its going to happen..prolly sooner then later... 
> but i would get a ferret afterward i heard they have great personalities. lol
> 
> Elliots a cutie!!


I used to have a ferret! I was at the pet store just yesterday and there was the cutest little munchkins there, only a few weeks old. I had to restrain myself from taking one home  :Stick Out Tongue:  But I'm the same as you, I am not supposed to get any more pets untill I loose some of the current ones.
Ferrets are great, I used to take mine for walks down the beach haha.
Thanks!




> My cat would love elliot as a friend! I think she is unable to kill anything (she is too fat). I leave her in the room with my rabbits and bearded dragon all the time. she keeps the dragon warm. she would like elliot because he is so active. I was thinking of maybe getting her a rat as a friend because guinea pigs get too frantic and spook her


Haha one of my cats is old and just stares at him from across the room, and the other cat has a screw loose and doesnt know whats going on half the time so I'm safe with him  :Wink: 
Aww that would be cute, a little rat and cat friendship! I don't like guinea pigs either, I love bunnies and rats just not guinea pigs haha. 




> Elliot is adorable!!
> I love that coloration 
> 
> When I was in college I had two dumbo rats and a hairless.
> Their names were Ninja, Poncho, and Giacomo.
> In the pics below are one of Ninja and Ponchos litters, Ninja and Giacomo cuddling, Giac wondering what the camera was, Poncho and Ninja sharing some papaya, and the boys running around their cage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aw thank you  :Smile:  He has darkened up alot since I got him, he used to be alot lighter. I love his color though, and his ruby eyes.  :Big Grin: 

 Aww they're little cuties! We don't have dumbos in australia  :Frown:  Their ears are adorable! 

Yeah it annoys me that alot of people think so badly of them. When I got Elliot everyone was like "Ew why a rat?" But once you get to know him his a gorgeous animal  :Smile: 

His about 3-4 months old 





And I'm not sure of the date in America but I feel obliged to tell you the world hasn't ended and its 3.20pm on the 21st  :Wink:

----------


## Savannah

I feel pretty alive.....lol 
i think...u might have to pinch me.  :Wink:  LOL
Yea we went to a pet store and there were some ferrets and one just came up and checked you out would jump around and try to get you attention. Sniffing totally curious and a sweety. was greay and white...we were sooo tempted but i have a cat that would not like him so much haha and i dont think dad would like em. 
its a pet for when i move out.  :Smile:  
a girl in one of my college classes last year had a rat. she loves it, before i heard her talk about her rat i thought the same thing uk the eww y? but after talking to her about it now i dont mind, i think they are cute now to.  :Smile:

----------


## Kristen

Haha that's a relief ;PAnd most people think that these days hahha

----------


## Kristen

He was playing in my beanie today and I just had to take a picture!  :Smile:

----------


## Heather

Awe  :Smile: . He's so cute!

----------


## Kristen

> Awe . He's so cute!


Thanks Heather!  :Smile:

----------


## Heather

You're welcome  :Smile: . I'm going to have to show my daughter this picture...she really wants a pet rat, or shall I say a "Scabbers"  :Smile: .

----------


## Kristen

> You're welcome . I'm going to have to show my daughter this picture...she really wants a pet rat, or shall I say a "Scabbers" .


Hahah aw how precious!

----------


## Savannah

sso cute Kristen! does he like steal or hide things from you? the girl i knew her rat loved to steal peoples socks off her feet.

----------


## Kristen

Thanks!  :Smile: 
He doesn't steal things off me, but if there is something near his cage in reach he will bring it in. I had my washing basket sitting next to his cage and he managed to pull my underwear through the bars and chew them up into some nice bedding :P

----------


## Savannah

lol thats funny. note to self dont leave clothes nearhis cage.  :Smile:  i havent had a rat they sound awesome.
our cat star used to get into our drawers take out socks and carry them around the house. find moms or my sisters socks in my room under my bed. one minute youd have socks to put on for the morning, the next you didn't. and you wouldnt find them till the day had to clean the house. lol

----------


## deeishealthy

I love rats.  We had them the whole time my kids were growing up.  Beautiful intelligent animals.

----------


## Kristen

> I love rats.  We had them the whole time my kids were growing up.  Beautiful intelligent animals.


Yeah same  :Smile:  It's a shame most people think otherwise.

----------


## Heather

> lol thats funny. note to self dont leave clothes nearhis cage.  i havent had a rat they sound awesome.
> our cat star used to get into our drawers take out socks and carry them around the house. find moms or my sisters socks in my room under my bed. one minute youd have socks to put on for the morning, the next you didn't. and you wouldnt find them till the day had to clean the house. lol


Lol!!! Ah ha! I knew there was a sock monster stealing the missing socks  :Big Grin: .

----------


## Savannah

lol that would explain the socks that don't belong to anyone in my house!...... hmmmm

----------


## Elliriyanna

You only have 1? Rats are VERY social  :Smile:  Get him a friend  :Smile:  I have 5 lol and I love them so much  :Smile:

----------


## Heather

> lol that would explain the socks that don't belong to anyone in my house!...... hmmmm


Lol!!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kristen

Hahahahah. Rat by day, sock stealer by night!





> You only have 1? Rats are VERY social  Get him a friend  I have 5 lol and I love them so much


We got him as a baby by himself, then a few weeks later tried to get another one but Mr Smelliot is too.. "defensive". He wont tolerate ANY other animal. I feel bad for him cause you should always keep them with a friend, but he attacks anything besides people that come near his cage. Even my cats! Hahah. I try gething out as much as I can though to make up for the lack of interaction he gets. He goes for him walks and I have him out for a few hours a day.  :Smile:  I know it won't be the same for him, but it's better than him injuring another rat. 
Aw cute! Pictures?!  :Wink:  What are their names?  :Smile:

----------


## Savannah

such a rat.   :Stick Out Tongue: 

awe. my cats like that. but shes just grumpy and queen of Sheba. she almost killed a male we got. we had to give him away.. :Frown:  well at least hes good with people.  :Smile:  where would you get a rat??? I've only seen ferrets at pet co or the pet something. I've seen birds,amphibians, reptiles, bunnies and hamsters...but not any rats now that i think about it....??

----------


## Elliriyanna

> Hahahahah. Rat by day, sock stealer by night!
> 
> 
> 
> We got him as a baby by himself, then a few weeks later tried to get another one but Mr Smelliot is too.. "defensive". He wont tolerate ANY other animal. I feel bad for him cause you should always keep them with a friend, but he attacks anything besides people that come near his cage. Even my cats! Hahah. I try gething out as much as I can though to make up for the lack of interaction he gets. He goes for him walks and I have him out for a few hours a day.  I know it won't be the same for him, but it's better than him injuring another rat. 
> Aw cute! Pictures?!  What are their names?



I would get him neutered, I did this with my Apollo and he is SO much happier. I have a post of my pets on here under my fuzzy ( or is it furry? ) family  :Smile:  Just an idea ... I had two boys and both got through their neuters wonderfully

Unfortunately everywhere has rats from Petco to BYB's on craigslist  :Frown:  And most are horribly neglected ... Not to mention stores that sell them as feeders

----------


## Savannah

really??? maybe i just need to look better....
thats sad..feeders for what? we don't eat them??? i heard about something in europe about horsemeat and makes me sad. no eat horse!

----------


## Elliriyanna

> really??? maybe i just need to look better....
> thats sad..feeders for what? we don't eat them??? i heard about something in europe about horsemeat and makes me sad. no eat horse!



Not for humans lol ... People like to feed them to reptiles  :Frown:  Which is sad ... They are wonderful animals and actually way smarter than the snakes lol.

----------


## Savannah

lol i know. guess thats the undortunate of food chain. what one eats another calls family. :/

----------


## Elliriyanna

> lol i know. guess thats the undortunate of food chain. what one eats another calls family. :/



But if people did their research it doesn't have to be that way there are many other food sources.

----------


## Jared

I would get a rat but there are too many hazards for them here. I don't think they would last long at my house haha

----------


## Savannah

> But if people did their research it doesn't have to be that way there are many other food sources.


true true.

----------


## Kristen

> I would get him neutered, I did this with my Apollo and he is SO much happier. I have a post of my pets on here under my fuzzy ( or is it furry? ) family  Just an idea ... I had two boys and both got through their neuters wonderfully
> 
> Unfortunately everywhere has rats from Petco to BYB's on craigslist  And most are horribly neglected ... Not to mention stores that sell them as feeders


Ahh good Idea! Don't know how I didn't think of that! 
Where I live its illegal to give live animals as feeders for reptiles/amphibians  :Smile:

----------


## Kristen

> really??? maybe i just need to look better....
> thats sad..feeders for what? we don't eat them??? i heard about something in europe about horsemeat and makes me sad. no eat horse!


:O I could never eat a horse! 
I love them! I have been riding nearly everyday the last month  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kristen

> I would get a rat but there are too many hazards for them here. I don't think they would last long at my house haha


What hazards? haha  :Smile:

----------


## Savannah

lol kitty kat at least here. haha

----------


## Jared

Cats, dogs, family members haha just wouldn't fit in most rats around this area are pests so that's how they are treated unfortunately.

----------


## Kristen

> Cats, dogs, family members haha just wouldn't fit in most rats around this area are pests so that's how they are treated unfortunately.


Rats around pretty much all areas are treated as pests.. Haha
But I get what you're saying  :Smile:

----------


## Savannah

> :O I could never eat a horse! 
> I love them! I have been riding nearly everyday the last month


i know i never could either. I love them to. oh really? same not very often but any Saturday when i don't have school left over from the week i go riding to.  :Smile:  i ride a bay mustang named cameron by my friend and dolly by the owner lol personally..i think neither name fits her. lol ill attach a pic of her

----------


## Kristen

> i know i never could either. I love them to. oh really? same not very often but any Saturday when i don't have school left over from the week i go riding to.  i ride a bay mustang named cameron by my friend and dolly by the owner lol personally..i think neither name fits her. lol ill attach a pic of her


Awww  she is gorgeous! How old is she?
Nice snow by the way  :Wink: 
This is Kato (Pronounced Kay-toe)/Katie She is a Chestnut Australian thoroughbred. She is an ex racehorse.

And this stud muffin is Larry the Australian riding pony. He is very old, 26, But boy can he still go and buck you off hahah.  :Smile:

----------


## Savannah

ohhh ssshhhhh mrs. nice and warm. lol jk yea it was about 10 degrees outside that day we went riding and i took them pics. really cold but fun. :Smile:  i bet that kato can run! cameran can go real fast to...shes no thoroughbred but... lol shes amazing personality to, she'll cuddle with ya  :Big Grin:  its really cute. 
o wow she is beautiful.
to be honest i don't know how old she is..... ill have to ask my friend. 
awe he's a cute pony. haha if it wants you off it will get you off lol thats funny. ponies are stubborn like that. even if they are older they got some kick to em. i love horses. ill have to show you sisco my friend rides him he's a pony to he's fisty. lol

----------


## Savannah

yea so went to pet smart today saw the cutest dwarf hamster ever!! was soo cute! should've taken a picture. oh and i saw the rats  :Smile:

----------


## Heather

> yea so went to pet smart today saw the cutest dwarf hamster ever!! was soo cute! should've taken a picture. oh and i saw the rats


Those are the most adorable hamsters ever!  :Big Grin:  The other day my daughter and I watched them run around and around their critter wheel a billion times... in the wheel, on the outside. It was hilarious! There were three of them. The one would run super fast then he'd stop and just swing around on the inside upside down, lol! Then the others would hop on  and one would run while the other would spin around it. It's like they were taking turns. We giggled like idiots, lol!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kristen

> ohhh ssshhhhh mrs. nice and warm. lol jk yea it was about 10 degrees outside that day we went riding and i took them pics. really cold but fun. i bet that kato can run! cameran can go real fast to...shes no thoroughbred but... lol shes amazing personality to, she'll cuddle with ya  its really cute. 
> o wow she is beautiful.
> to be honest i don't know how old she is..... ill have to ask my friend. 
> awe he's a cute pony. haha if it wants you off it will get you off lol thats funny. ponies are stubborn like that. even if they are older they got some kick to em. i love horses. ill have to show you sisco my friend rides him he's a pony to he's fisty. lol


Aww Kato isn't one for cuddling, like cameran. She isn't a people person :P Larry is more of a cuddler haha. Haha yeah he's a nutter, He will still jump and do dressage and everything, but he HATES going up hill.
yeah for sure!  :Smile:

----------


## Kristen

> Those are the most adorable hamsters ever!  The other day my daughter and I watched them run around and around their critter wheel a billion times... in the wheel, on the outside. It was hilarious! There were three of them. The one would run super fast then he'd stop and just swing around on the inside upside down, lol! Then the others would hop on  and one would run while the other would spin around it. It's like they were taking turns. We giggled like idiots, lol!!!





> yea so went to pet smart today saw the cutest dwarf hamster ever!! was soo cute! should've taken a picture. oh and i saw the rats


Haha oh don't be teases  :Wink:  We don't have Hamsters here. But I just googled them and oh my lord they are the cutest little things!!!

----------


## Savannah

> Those are the most adorable hamsters ever!  The other day my daughter and I watched them run around and around their critter wheel a billion times... in the wheel, on the outside. It was hilarious! There were three of them. The one would run super fast then he'd stop and just swing around on the inside upside down, lol! Then the others would hop on  and one would run while the other would spin around it. It's like they were taking turns. We giggled like idiots, lol!!!


LOL aren't they funny!! thats supper funny wish i saw that. the one at the pet store ran on its wheel then i came uptoit,  it stopped looked out the glass sniffed and then went back to the wheel. was so stinkin cute. the one i liked i think was a Russian dwarf. had fluffy cheeks. i showed mom she thought it was cute to...but i still have a cat...:/ wouldn't work out so well. 




> Aww Kato isn't one for cuddling, like cameran. She isn't a people person :P Larry is more of a cuddler haha. Haha yeah he's a nutter, He will still jump and do dressage and everything, but he HATES going up hill.
> yeah for sure!


really? thats interesting how he'll do all that and go up hills. lol i know how he feels haha (except when hiking) yea cameran while your getting her all tackled up will stick her face in your chest and just leave it there. its really cute...i still need to get a pic of it. cameran and sisco both like to run and stuff. they are just retired trial horses. the owner used to do trial rides out where he lived. he's got about 8 horses there. 




> Haha oh don't be teases  We don't have Hamsters here. But I just googled them and oh my lord they are the cutest little things!!!


what?? me tease??? never! lol :P you don't have hamsters??? they are all over here! i know so many people with hamsters. lol yes they are cute! i like the dwarf ones. the normal ones i think are okay butt i like the dwarfs better haha!

----------


## Kristen

> what?? me tease??? never! lol :P you don't have hamsters??? they are all over here! i know so many people with hamsters. lol yes they are cute! i like the dwarf ones. the normal ones i think are okay butt i like the dwarfs better haha!


Haha nah, just like our wonderful reptile laws (no exotics  :Apathy: )  we don't have rodents either, except the mice and rats that snuck there way in on boats hundreds of years ago. Seeing all the chinchillas and hamsters and gerbils and dart frogs and ball pythons and just everything on international forums just makes me want to move out of the country even more! But then I wouldn't get all the Australian reptiles! The decision is still not made up  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Savannah

wow really?  that must stink.

----------


## Kristen

> wow really?  that must stink.


Yeah but then you guys hardly have any of the animals we have so it works both ways  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Jared

> Yeah but then you guys hardly have any of the animals we have so it works both ways


We nearly have the same amount of reptiles as the rest of the world in one country though haha, and remember Kirsten you can't get frillies in America  :Smile: , unless illegally. Oh how is your rat?

----------


## Kristen

> We nearly have the same amount of reptiles as the rest of the world in one country though haha, and remember Kirsten you can't get frillies in America , unless illegally. Oh how is your rat?


Thats true! We do have amazing reptiles and if I did live in America I would probably be angry at the reptiles I couldn't get there.  :Stick Out Tongue: 
It's Kristen  :Wink:  Still would love a big boa or a chameleon. His great! Trashing his cage everyday though and moving everything how he pleases, haha. How are your animals going?  :Smile:

----------


## Savannah

true true. i wish they weren't so strict about who can live there. I'd love to. or at least vacation there.

----------


## Jared

> It's Kristen  Still would love a big boa or a chameleon. His great! Trashing his cage everyday though and moving everything how he pleases, haha. How are your animals going?


 That's good they are doing good biting me a fair bit when I try to feed them though. Kristen" in auto corrects to Kirsten ever time haha

----------


## Kristen

> That's good they are doing good biting me a fair bit when I try to feed them though. Kristen" in auto corrects to Kirsten ever time haha


Haha lucky you  :Stick Out Tongue:  Hahah I hate that, I used to have the same issue with my iPhone (Untill it fell into the ocean while fishing)

----------

